# Whats in your tool bag



## L33t P1umb3r (Feb 10, 2012)

What is one specialized tool that you must have every day in ur bag?

Mine is my custom hand grip channel locks they are awesome


----------



## PlumberJ (Dec 12, 2011)

channel locks all day!


----------



## TraTech (Jan 22, 2012)

My pic quick screwdriver


----------



## surfdog (Oct 20, 2011)

Money


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

KNipex Gators 12"


----------



## jcesar (Oct 4, 2011)

Gerber diesel multitool. Lots of choices for mini tools


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

A coat hanger for them stubborn clogs.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## L33t P1umb3r (Feb 10, 2012)

RealCraftsMan said:


> KNipex Gators 12"


I've seen those at my warehouse do they work good


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

valium :laughing:


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

condoms


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Invoice book and pen.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

My mind


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

My hands


Also gear wrenches (brand name) ratcheting wrenches 5/16 to 3/4"


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

RealCraftsMan said:


> KNipex Gators 12"


 
I don't know how I ever worked without them.

These http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_SPM6290133602P?prdNo=3&blockNo=3&blockType=G3

Plus these


http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00929115000P?prdNo=5&blockNo=5&blockType=G5

=:thumbup:

Sears is normaly the cheapest on them.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

A plunger.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Knipex Cobra pliers 

Water pressure gauge. I forget way too many of those at jobs

Saf-T-kut ferrule cutter


----------



## Nate21 (Nov 25, 2011)

I've been wanting to get one of those, they seem so much better than the puller! Plus the puller can cause extra damage... Saf-t-kut also has a little tool out that they call "the plumbers helper" that looks like it would be useful. If you haven't seem it yet you should check it out! Kinda like a plumbers SwissArmy knife...!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

L33t P1umb3r said:


> What is one specialized tool that you must have every day....


MizBiz. The secret to my supposed success. :yes:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Tools.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

JK949 said:


> Knipex Cobra pliers
> 
> Water pressure gauge. I forget way too many of those at jobs
> 
> Saf-T-kut ferrule cutter




I have that saf t kut ferrule cutter, great thing to have, I used it all the time on the west coast, seems like here on the east coast the stops are all sweat or the compression ones are so tight the deal does not slide into the 1/2" copper.

Great tool though, much better then a puller


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

*Leatherman super tool*

My pocket knife gets used on nearly every service call


----------

